# Dizzy spells!!!



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Did anyone else suffer dizzy spells whilst on clomid? Did not have this the first cycle but this time i keep feeling really vacant. Did anyone have problems driving whilst on clomid? Don't know if i feel safe to
Dizzy petal pie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you've been experiencing dizzy spells whilst on clomid. If you're not feeling too good then I would avoid driving & if they continue then contact your consultant.

Dizzy spells are one of the side effects of clomid (although I didn't experience them)

Amongst other things, some of the side effects include:

Ovulation pain in the lower abdomen (also known as mittelschmerz)
Hot flushes
Abdominal discomfort (swelling or bloating)
Nausea and vomiting
Breast discomfort (heavy, tender)
Visual disturbances (blurred vision)
Headaches
Dizziness
Mood swings
Nervous tension
Insomnia (vivid dreams)
Tiredness
Skin reactions such as rash and itch
Spotting of blood between periods 
Heavy or painful periods

Here's some more comprehensive info regards possible side effects

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000536.html

Side effects vary month to month, person to person so what you get one month may be completely different the next...some may only get side effects whilst taking the actual pills whilst others may experience them throughout the month.

Hope it eases up soon...but if not, please speak to your consultant.
Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im on my first course of Clomid hun and get the dizzy spells - esp in the morning and early afternoon.  I would say if you do not feel safe driving then don't - best that way.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I had the vacant feeling quite a lot during my first few months on clomid but it did settle down. xxx


----------

